

Slime Molds- single cell organism solves shortest path algorithm - stevencorona

Scientists arrange food sources around a slime-mold as major cities in Japan. The slime-mold grows and creates a nutrient transportation network that's almost identical to the rail-system in Japan. Mind blowing.<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNAxrpzc6ws&#38;feature=player_detailpage#t=3830s
======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3728933>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3477746>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1071568>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3757527>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1072876> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3970427> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1071533>

There are more:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28slime+mold%29)

